# Noob help needed / trying to change IP address



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I zippered my HD TiVo and lost the IP address after a couple of days. I hooked up a serial cable today and am having issues. Following the instructions I've found, this is what I got.



> bash-2.02# cd /enhancements
> bash-2.02# tivosh net-status.tcl
> Didn't find network with Default = 1, exiting...
> bash-2.02# sh net-launch.sh
> ...


Note that the cd /enhancements did not change the directory. My biggest concern is the "Didn't find network" message that kept popping up.

I've done a lot of searching on TCF and other forums over the past couple of weeks. I've learned a lot, but I still have a lot to learn. If someone could either post a sugegstion or point me to a thread I may have missed, I would appreciate it.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I tried to redo tweak and it told me to run e2fsck again. After I did so I redid tweak again:



> bash-2.02# cd /hacks
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> ...


Any assistance would be most welcome.


----------



## addicted4life (Oct 4, 2006)

so did you run it one more time ? 

do a search for angryip it will find the ip of anything connected to your netrwork


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Ran AngryIP. It did not find it. I am rerunning the zipper now.


----------



## Jameson_Prod (Jan 3, 2005)

Were you able to get into the tivo with the serial cable and get to a bash prompt? If yes, you can run the network.tcl to set the network address without having to re-run zipper. I ran into this problem on one particular tivo I was working with and fixed it this way.

If you can get in to the bash prompt, post again and I will get you the directory and the syntax for running the network.tcl. (not at home right now)

Good luck.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> I tried to redo tweak and it told me to run e2fsck again. After I did so I redid tweak again:
> 
> Any assistance would be most welcome.


Is your tivo connected to the internet through your router? Is your router blocking traffic to the internet? What are your DNS settings on your tivo? If all else fails, copy the rbautch_files.tgz archive to the same directory as tweak.sh. It will recognize it's there, and will skip the download.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> I tried to redo tweak and it told me to run e2fsck again. After I did so I redid tweak again:
> 
> Any assistance would be most welcome.


Check the troubleshooting section of the wiki. see my sig for link.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks for all the suggestions, guys. I ended up redoing the zipper a couple days ago because I lost the lights on my USB ethernet adaptor. I checked the serial by entering tivosh net-status.tcl to the bash-prompt. I still got the "Didn't find network with Default = 1, exiting..."


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

can you ping the ip of your tivo?


----------

